# Golden Retriever rescues - mid atlantic



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm very sorry for the loss of Brody. What a handsome boy! I have heard great things about Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue. 
Congratulations on the new baby too! Here's a link to the rescue site.
http://www.dvgrr.org


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

We adopted both Honey and Toro from GRREAT, they cover DC, Northern VA and MD. The GRREAT website is www.grreat.org.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a link for the GRCA National Rescue Committee, the Rescues are listed by State. 
Click on the Group's name, their contact info and website will come up. 

You can view the Adoption policy, requirements, process. View available dogs, you may be able to fill out an application and submit it directly on line.



National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Each Rescue Group has a territory they serve, that information is provided in the National listings.


Here's the listings for the MD GR Rescues-

http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/md/maryland.html
The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee
Maryland
GoldHeart Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
Golden Retriever Rescue Education and Training, Inc.
Golden Retriever Rescue of Southern Maryland, Inc.

Did you adopt Brody from a GR Rescue? If so, most of the Groups will let previous adopters adopt again regardless of where you are currently living. 

Eventually the pain you're feeling will lessen with time, but you will always miss Brody. He will always hold a special place in your heart. I think when we lose a Golden, they take a piece of our heart with them and hold onto it until we meet again. 

Another Golden to love will help your heart heal. Best of luck to you.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

This has already been said but DVGRR and GRREAT are amazing Golden rescues. 
DVGRR: Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue
GRREAT: GRREAT | Golden Retriever Rescue, Education, and Training - a MD, VA, PA, DE, WV and DC Golden Retriever Rescue

I'm planning on volunteering for both organizations, they've lovely.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

There's a golden for sale on CL in Princeton, NJ. Guy is moving or some crap. 3yrs. old, neutered and has English/Gold Rush lines.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brody*

That is wonderful that you are considering adoption. All of the Golden Rescues are wonderful! We've adopted two Golden Rets. so far! Brody would approve.


----------



## brodybond (Aug 22, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for the great info, I will be checking them out this week. 

Brody was a rescue from the Humane League of Lancaster, County, PA. However, I was not looking for a Golden, actually, we were not looking to adopt, we were just visiting in January of 2005 and found our AMAZING Brody. Why they can't live longer I will never understand. Miss my boy.

I know that Brody will approve....thank you for that comment. It was SO heartbreaking to go to my daughters this weekend for her baby shower and her rescue who lived with me more than half of the first four years she had him, just kept looking for Brody, they were best friends.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Beautiful pictures. I hope you find a new fur baby. I live in Indiana and saw two young Goldens on puppyfind wHere owners were trying to find new homes. One was nine months and was over a year. They wanted quite a lot of money for them. You might want to check in your area on puppyfind and see if there are any older Goldens like this.


----------

